# Asus A7N8X Deluxe and SATA

## Mben

This should be a stupid question, but I'm stumped   :Confused:  :

I am trying to migrate my linux partition over to a SATA drive (It outgrew its old ide drive). I have successfully gotten the scsi sata driver working and copied my data but I am having trouble installing a bootloader to the drive and booting off it. I can't seem to find an option in the bios to boot off SATA (it must be there, right?). When installing grub I get a message that says "/dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive". I can find lots of info on how to set up raid, but not how to boot the raid array (besides, I'm using a single disk anyway). 

Any tips?

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mben,

It will be your second hard drive. IDE drives are discovered first.

You want to do *Quote:*   

>  grub
> 
> root (hd1,0)   -> if /dev/sda1 is your /boot     
> 
> setup (hd1)     -> Installs on the MBR of your SATA
> ...

 Now tell the BIOS to boot from the second HDD

----------

## Hibbelharry

hi,

if you're looking for sata boot support in your bios, you normally have to select scsi as boot device for every mainboard with non chipset integrated sata controller. if you don't see a extra bios screen detecting your driver before system boots up you also have to enable the controllers bios in the mainboard bios.

Greetz 

Hibbelharry

----------

## Mben

Thanks a lot both of you, I have it working now. The bios option did turn out to be "scsi", I can't believe this wasn't someplace in the motherboard manual. I assume that my sata drive will become hda2 after I add my second ide drive back in (had to take it out due to power requirements)? I wonder how you select which drive to boot off if you have two separate SATA drives, or if you have to use RAID, I guess I have another 100G to fill before I have to worry about it   :Wink: 

Thanks again.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mben,

It will be your second hard drive. IDE drives are discovered first.

You want to do *Quote:*   

>  grub
> 
> root (hd1,0)   -> if /dev/sda1 is your /boot     
> 
> setup (hd1)     -> Installs on the MBR of your SATA
> ...

 Now tell the BIOS to boot from the second HDD

----------

## Mben

Thanks, I think I get the idea, if i plug in another ide drive it would become my 3rd drive so (hd2,0). the bios will only boot off sata set to "scsi" for some reason. if i set it to one of the hard drive (hd-0 or hd-1) options it just fails

Its working for now, so Thanks again

----------

## Mben

This is getting to be a slightly old thread, but I think I will use it again anyway. 

I have linux booting fine off SATA but since grub is not installed on the sata drive i can't boot any of my PATA drives (windows install for a computer programming class using VB   :Crying or Very sad:  ). Does anyone know how to make grub boot a PATA drive from  a copy of grub on a SATA drive? I figured the numbering changes mentioned above would be the answer but it still doesn't work (I get an error, which i can go write down if needed but amounts to "not bootable") if ide drives are discovered first then my pata drive should be (hd0) and my xp install (hd0,0) but its not.

Any ideas? Thanks, I am getting tired of having to change bios settings each time i want to do my homework

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mben,

The exact error and a post of your grub.conf would be useful

----------

## Mben

Error (occurs after chainloader +1 is executed):

```

Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format

```

/boot/grub/grub.conf

```

default 0

   timeout 30

   splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

   # If you compiled your own kernel, use something like this: add vga=792 some$

   title=Gentoo Linux

   root (hd1,0)

  # unhide (hd0,3)

  # unhide (hd1,0)

   kernel (hd1,0)/boot/bzImage-2.6.14-nitro2 root=/dev/sda1

   # Below needed only for people who dual-boot

   title=Windows Server 2003

   unhide (hd0,3)

   hide (hd1,0)

   rootnoverify (hd0,2)

   makeactive

   chainloader +1

   title=Windows Xp Professional

   unhide (hd1,0)

   rootnoverify (hd1,0)

   makective

   map (hd1,0) (hd0,0)

   hide (hd0,3)

   chainloader +1

```

I also tried it without some of the extra map and and hide/unhide options I use to keep my two windows installs happy, not that I ever use server anymore.

Thanks again for helping

----------

